# How about this for inspirational weight loss



## mikeydt1 (Jan 21, 2021)

https://www.lancasterguardian.co.uk/health/morecambe-mum-sheds-11-stone-after-kick-bum-3106494

i thought i had done well to loose 2 stone and i know how hard it was.


----------



## Stitch147 (Jan 21, 2021)

Definitely inspirational. I lost 7 stone a few years ago so I know how difficult it is. I've put a couple of stone back on but am determined to get it off again. I was a size 26/28 now I'm a size 18. I've done it before I can do it again.


----------



## mikeydt1 (Jan 21, 2021)

many people think it is so easy to loose weight but boy do the mental thing come while you watch and see others just eating normal.  

hard part loosing weight then there is the challenge of keep the weight off as i have found out myself.  i was not too bad over 7 years ago but then i lost my entire family back to back and binge eating set in and then before you know it problems.  my weight has gone down as i can fit back in to my coat not eating big meals or suppers but with having diabetes it does play havoc with me.  what is strange i have seen photos of relatives and they have put weight on like me weird or what? 

stitch that is amazing


----------



## nonethewiser (Jan 22, 2021)

Some transformation mate, thought wife did well losing 5 stone last year, her new consultant at SW lost 7 stone.


----------



## Vonny (Jan 22, 2021)

Wow @Stitch147, that puts my baggy trousers picture into the shade! Truly remarkable


----------

